# 300 lift kit input



## 650babybrute (Dec 5, 2011)

hey guys just a question I'm thinking of putting a 1" lift in my sons 300 is anyone have one on theirs and have you had any trouble breaking ujoints i'm thinking 1" shouldn't be to hard on it input on your thoughts would be great thanksm for now


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

1" lifts should not break anything or 2" lifts for that matter. 4" and above is when you start breaking stuff.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

max the front end out...you will be golden.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i got a 2in lift on mine from and rear and cut mine no slack at all and i have been fine


----------



## 650babybrute (Dec 5, 2011)

so you guys been running them for a while?


----------

